# Fiancee Visa as multiple entry



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Our situation is: I am UK citizen, fiancee is US and is here in the UK on a fiancee visa and has been here since December. We are getting married next week and are very excited!

We should have probably looked to arrange an appointment in Croydon in the few days after the wedding, as we are flying to the US on honeymoon at the end of April. The only other options are to fly to Glasgow but even then, it is unlikely that she will have her passport/biometric tests returned before our flight to the US.

My questions are:

1/ Is there ANY way of getting an earlier appointment at Croydon (i.e. April 4th, 5th, or 6th. If so how much does this cost and how is it done?

2/ We get married on March 30th - what if we fly to the US on April 21st and return to the UK on April 29th and THEN apply for the spouse visa once returned to the UK? Her fiancee visa doesn't expire until end of May and we can't find anything anywhere that says why she can't return to the UK on the fiancees visa (once we already married). Can we just get married, fly to the US, return to the UK and then apply in person in Croydon once returned in early May? We will already be married by then and we will be able to show our intention to stay (if required) as we will have scheduled an appointment in Croydon and carry all our paperwork as a precaution.

3/ There is nothing anywhere that says you must not travel on a fiancee visa and I guess that many couples run into this problem on honeymoons! The only travel advice states that you shouldn't make travel arrangements DURING the application process, so I think its better that we just apply to 'upgrade' her fiancée visa when we are back in the UK.

4/ Side note - For her appointment, is it necessary/advisable for me to be there as well? The form says that she must go alone, but a friend suggests I should go with her to help show we are genuine/serious.

Ah, we have been together for nearly 6 years and just want to be married and be done with this immigration process!!!!

Many thanks


----------



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

Sinclair said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Our situation is: I am UK citizen, fiancee is US and is here in the UK on a fiancee visa and has been here since December. We are getting married next week and are very excited!
> 
> ...


Just read that the fiancee visa is a multiple entry visa? Im not sure why (or on what grounds) my fiancee could be refused entry as we will already be married? Even if she entered technically on a tourist waiver rather than the fiancee visa? 

Surely the fiancee visa is purely to allow us to get legally married (which we will be!). Then when she (and I) are back in the UK, then we apply for the spouse visa? Am I missing a trick? I just wish we had booked an appointment in Croydon for April 2nd! 

So stressed - any help would be massively appreciated. This forum is so much more useful than the UK Border Agency website.


----------



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

I have read this on a website. UK settlement fiancee / fiance visa ? Quick Facts - Marriagevisahelp.com

_"It should be noted that a settlement fiancee / fiance visa is multiple entry up until the point of marriage. Therefore you must not leave the UK until after your spousal visa (further leave to remain) is approved and issued to you. If you leave the UK after the marriage (please note that a short honeymoon in Paris would be considered a trip outside the UK), you may not re-enter on the same fiancee visa"_

Ok - so you cannot return on a fiancee visa? So what? why not just return on the visa waiver, then apply for the spouse visa when back in the UK? Sorry if I have asked the same question in about 5 different ways - I am just so annoyed/confused by this and can't believe that an online forum is light years ahead of the UKBA website in being able to give concise easy to read information! 

Many many many thanks and ever grateful to this fantastic website.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Ok - so you cannot return on a fiancee visa? So what? why not just return on the visa waiver, then apply for the spouse visa when back in the UK?


It's just not possible. She wouldn't be admitted on a visitor visa because her fiance visa is in her US passport. The immigration officer is going to know that.


----------



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

nyclon said:


> It's just not possible. She wouldn't be admitted on a visitor visa because her fiance visa is in her US passport. The immigration officer is going to know that.


So, the fiancee visa can't be used only to get married and MUST be followed up with a spouse visa? We didn't realise that the fiance visa withdrew the rights of the visa waiver programme - That seems very strange to me.

Also, not that I am advocating anybody lying, but how would anyone know that we (or any other couple) were already married?

Anyway - looks like we will just have to hope and pray that it's all ok - but I think we are ******ed, unless anyone can suggest any way out of this one?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> So, the fiancee visa can't be used only to get married and MUST be followed up with a spouse visa?


I think you answered your own question:



> Therefore you must not leave the UK until after your spousal visa (further leave to remain) is approved and issued to you.





> Also, not that I am advocating anybody lying, but how would anyone know that we (or any other couple) were already married?


This would cause a world of trouble when it's time to apply for indefinite leave to remain as you must provide your travel history. It's going to be obvious that you married and left the country before obtaining further leave to remain.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> Surely the fiancee visa is purely to allow us to get legally married (which we will be!). Then when she (and I) are back in the UK, then we apply for the spouse visa? Am I missing a trick? I just wish we had booked an appointment in Croydon for April 2nd!


Yes, the fiancée visa is multi-entry, *but this multi-entry ceases to apply the minute you marry*, and after that, although you can probably leave the UK, your partner will likely be refused re-entry. The problem is that when you are due to travel, you will no longer be technically fiancées but actually married, and so the fiancée visa you hold is no longer applicable in the truest sense. I too will be in the same position shortly with my US fiancée. As a result we're taking a short break in the UK and won't make any further travel plans until later in the year. 

I'm not sure how anyone would know you were now married if your fiancée visa still has some way to go after you're married (someone else might know more about this than I do), but in all honesty is it worth jeopardising your future together in the UK should you be caught? It could mean something like a 10-year-ban on your partner seeking settlement here and all the effort and money you've put in being able to be together in the UK could be lost. Personally, I wouldn't risk it.

EDIT: nyclon gave the reason for not lying. I forgot about travel history. Yes, that would be VERY transparent!


----------



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

2farapart said:


> Yes, the fiancée visa is multi-entry, *but this ceases to apply the minute you marry*, and after that, although you can probably leave the UK, your partner will likely be refused re-entry. The problem is that when you are due to travel, you will no longer be technically fiancées but actually married, and so the fiancée visa you hold is no longer applicable in the truest sense. I too will be in the same position shortly with my US fiancée. As a result we're taking a short break in the UK and won't make any further travel plans until later in the year.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone would know you were now married if your fiancée visa still has some way to go after you're married (someone else might know more about this than I do), but in all honesty is it worth jeopardising your future together in the UK should you be caught? It could mean something like a 10-year-ban on your partner seeking settlement here and all the effort and money you've put in being able to be together in the UK could be lost. Personally, I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> EDIT: nyclon gave the reason for not lying. I forgot about travel hostory. Yes, that would be VERY transparent!



Thanks guys for your responses - I agree with all you say.

My next question is - at my fiancees appointment, should I be there with her or not? I am scheduled to start a new job that day and would rather not fly up to Glasgow (though obviously I wil do what it takes to make sure we she gets it. 

I then understand that it takes 7 working days to get her passport back after her appointment (so isn;t in fact same day premium service as they claim!)- we fly on the 8th day so it's tight but hopefully will be ok....

Her appointment confirmation clearly states that only 1 person must attend and makes no reference at all to me needing to be there or even if me being there would help. We have reams of proof (11,000 emails and millions of photos, letters flight stubs etc that we submitted for her fiancee visa application!)

So, should I also go to Glasgow? I read elsewhere that a signed dated letter is ok but would only do that if that was 100% ok - we can't afford to take any risks.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't have 'best advice' on this, but can only answer as someone in a similar position. As I'm my partner's 'sponsor', I definitely plan to be there. I know I need to supply a new sponsor's letter, together with all the financials etc and it's likely my presence won't be needed or wanted (by UKBA) on the day, so me being there (outside at least) will just make us both feel better. It's a "just in case" thing really (e.g. something not clear in the paperwork perhaps that they might want to clarify with me). However, my understanding is that the decision will be based upon the paperwork only and nothing I will add by being there. If your partner is fine about going alone and it would otherwise cause a problem for starting your new job, I would imagine it would be fine if you didn't go too.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> My next question is - at my fiancees appointment, should I be there with her or not? I am scheduled to start a new job that day and would rather not fly up to Glasgow (though obviously I wil do what it takes to make sure we she gets it.


I think you are expected to be there. See the link and scroll down to "Applying at a public enquiry office":

UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(M)

It does say that if you can't attend that you have to write a letter of support and provide a phone number where you can be reached. Starting a job which is going to support your wife and keep her from needing public funds is probably a good enough reason not to attend, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

2farapart said:


> I don't have 'best advice' on this, but can only answer as someone in a similar position. As I'm my partner's 'sponsor', I definitely plan to be there. I know I need to supply a new sponsor's letter, together with all the financials etc and it's likely my presence won't be needed or wanted (by UKBA) on the day, so me being there (outside at least) will just make us both feel better. It's a "just in case" thing really (e.g. something not clear in the paperwork perhaps that they might want to clarify with me). However, my understanding is that the decision will be based upon the paperwork only and nothing I will add by being there. If your partner is fine about going alone and it would otherwise cause a problem for starting your new job, I would imagine it would be fine if you didn't go too.


Thanks 2fara - I will await another answer and hopefully speak to a UKBA official (has anyone ever managed to get through to one ?!).


Ps - My advice to anyone on a fiancee visa in the UK now - book your appointment online about 8 weeks before your wedding - not 1 week like us. It's an added stress that we could really have done without!


----------



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

nyclon said:


> I think you are expected to be there. See the link and scroll down to "Applying at a public enquiry office":
> 
> UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(M)
> 
> It does say that if you can't attend that you have to write a letter of support and provide a phone number where you can be reached. Starting a job which is going to support your wife and keep her from needing public funds is probably a good enough reason not to attend, but I don't know that for sure.


Nyclon - thanks again for your help. I noticed that the link you sent is for ILR whereas we are only applying for FLR at this stage. I think I'd be more there for moral support more than anything else! I think a letter will suffice as we have so much evidence of our relationship and will have all of our wedding photos too!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sinclair said:


> Nyclon - thanks again for your help. I noticed that the link you sent is for ILR whereas we are only applying for FLR at this stage. I think I'd be more there for moral support more than anything else! I think a letter will suffice as we have so much evidence of our relationship and will have all of our wedding photos too!


The whole idea of a same-day premium service is that there will be all the information required to make a decision there and then. It may not just about your relationship they may want to ask you about, so being there in person would make things a lot easier and increase your chances of same-day decision.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Sinclair said:


> Thanks guys for your responses - I agree with all you say.
> 
> My next question is - at my fiancees appointment, should I be there with her or not? I am scheduled to start a new job that day and would rather not fly up to Glasgow (though obviously I wil do what it takes to make sure we she gets it.
> 
> ...


When my husband and I applied for my FLR(M) he came to the appointment with me. Yes, it says one person will be admitted, but that just means one applicant. You will be allowed into the application centre if you decide you are able to make it. Not sure if you are expected to come or not, but as you are starting a new job, a letter of support explaining why you are unable to attend and a contact phone number are probably ok, but I'm not really sure about that. That being said, if the situation had been reversed and my husband were applying for a visa, I would have insisted on being there for moral support.

When I applied, my appointment was at 11:30 am, I submitted my documents, paid my fees, and had my biometrics taken, and then left the building at 1:30 while they processed my application. I had a phone call about my decision by 4:00pm. My husband's and my passports were returned the same day, along with all original documents, and my biometric residency permit was mailed, and arrived within about 5 working days. So I think you're probably cutting it a bit close with your travel plans. 

Hope all works out for you.


----------

